# How do I sell/trade a handgun to another Ohio resident?



## terryit3

I have the possibility to trade one of my handguns for a very nice canoe, if I act quickly. I wasn't sure if there was a procedure I have to follow, paperwork to fill out, etc. From everything I've found online, as Lon as the other guy is from Ohio and has a license, I just give it to him.

Any help from someone who has done his before is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Just write out a receipt with the model/serial number and have a witness sign it.


----------



## Rod-Man

Get whatever makes you comfortable. Your not required to get anything as a citizen. Or keep any record. Its a very good idea to have a record of the transfer of ownership though if the firearm ever turns up in an investigation. Again its good practice but not required to make any record.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sharp Charge

Like said above, a face to face transfer requires nothing. Whether trading the weapon for money or a canoe. He still has to meet the requirements to poses a weapon, but you have no method or requirement to check what he says. To CYA, just print out a simple receipt, I Terryit3 trade this make, model, serial number to Lon on June 28, 2012 for a canoe. Each of you sign it and go on your way. You could get more in depth and ask to see his drivers license and copy his address and DL# onto the receipt too.


----------



## ezbite

I've traded, bought and sold firearms my entire life. Only time I've ever signed anything is when buying from a dealer.


----------



## terryit3

Thanks guys. I'm definitely going to get a receipt stating that the exchange was made.


----------



## turkeyt

terryit3 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm definitely going to get a receipt stating that the exchange was made.



A MESSAGE TO ALL
I was an FFL dealer for 20 years and the ATF calls an unlicensed person selling or trading to another unlicensed person a "loophole". There is nothing illegal for one to sell a pistol to another in their own state. I would though draw up a receipt and have it notorized along with a copy of their drivers license for this reason. If the person you are trading or selling your firearm to goes out and does something stupid, the ATF can trace the firearm by serial number. They can only trace it to the parties who bought and sold it and filled out form 4473 and maybe asking who the firearm was sold to outside of a dealer. If you bought this firearm and filled out a form 4473, they could pay you a visit. To cover your butt i would get the receipt notorized saying you no longer own this firearm and keep it safe. I have had the ATF contact me wanting info on a firearm and who i sold it to. Unlicensed persons need to realize that when no background check is performed and you sell a firearm to a person not known to you, you are at risk. If that person is a felon or drug dealer and goes out and commits a crime?? You do the math!!! My opinion only.


----------



## JoeFish

turkeyt said:


> Unlicensed persons need to realize that when no background check is performed and you sell a firearm to a person not known to you, you are at risk. If that person is a felon or drug dealer and goes out and commits a crime?? You do the math!!! My opinion only.


At risk of what? You were not the person who pulled the trigger. Maybe I dont get it yet, why would they put me in jail? Unless Im running a business reselling guns to bad apples, what trouble would an individual get into? Can you cite any examples on an individual getting into trouble, for a legal gun transfer? I did not look any up on my own.


----------



## JoeFish

http://www.atf.gov/firearms/faq/unlicensed-persons.html

Never mind, I looked it up at the source, though it doesn't say what the punishments are, it has mucho info. As long as you don't knowingly sell it to someone who meets the criteria of who should not have the firearms, you are ok. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## turkeyt

JoeFish said:


> http://www.atf.gov/firearms/faq/unlicensed-persons.html
> 
> Never mind, I looked it up at the source, though it doesn't say what the punishments are, it has mucho info. As long as you don't knowingly sell it to someone who meets the criteria of who should not have the firearms, you are ok.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._



INSTANCE: 

This post was to make sure you cover your butt. If you read my post, you will notice as said, it is not illegal to sell to another person. Trying to make sure you have proof you sold to another and you are no longer the owner is good practice.

Criteria is what is hard to prove by an individual. That is where i use the word risk when you sell to someone regardless of who they are.


----------



## BigV

I have sold and bought many, many hand guns, rifles and shotguns over the years. Never a receipt, never asked to see a drivers licence. I will ask (when selling a handgun) if the buyer is 21 or older and can legally own a firearm, but that is it. 

If LE comes knocking on my door asking about a gun I sold I will simply explain that the gun was sold.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

The only thing I will add is that if it comes down to shipping a handgun that you think twice(I realize it doesnt apply here) it has to go next day air, I found that out the hard way when I had to pay like $30 to ship a Contender frame to Indiana.


----------



## terryit3

I made the trade yesterday and ended up getting a signed and notarized receipt with serial numbers.


----------

